# Clinton River vs Paint Creek



## rwhitaker (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm relatively new to Michigan river fishing for trout and salmon. I was wondering where I would have more luck fly fishing this weekend.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Paint Creek is closed; wait for the trout opener.


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Look here: 

http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/inland-trout-salmon-regulations/

This is the dnr reg site, paint creek is a type 1 stream so it closed on September 30th and will reopen in April.


----------



## kawigreen (Mar 28, 2013)

Im searching the same ques rwhitaker


----------



## rwhitaker (Nov 13, 2014)

so where is the best spot in the rochester area right now?


----------



## kawigreen (Mar 28, 2013)

Havent found a good one. Looking i guess to find somewhere about a hour to 1.5 hours awau maybe this weekend . Its tough cause knowone wants to give any advice afraid of losing thier spot


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

The Clinton River is good fishing, and open year round. There are a FEW salmon that use that river, but I wouldn't be targeting them. Steelies, sure, but not the salmon. Closer to the lake, obviously, you will see more of those steelhead (starting soon). In the smaller upper reaches of the river, you will find more year-round trout. Browns, mostly.


----------



## rwhitaker (Nov 13, 2014)

where is the best access point for the smaller upper reaches of the river?


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Pull out a map, and try road crossings. There are also a few parks that the river runs by, you can check them out as well. The more people you see in a park tends to mean the fewer trout you will find. But, still worth checking out. If you are targeting them this time of year, just go slow. Cold fish don't like to waste energy on chasing bait.


----------



## rwhitaker (Nov 13, 2014)

^^Thank you!


----------

